# Porter Cable 390K 5" low profile Random Orbital Sander



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in the market for another DOS & am looking at VS….
How long have you had/used this sander???


----------



## GeneR (Feb 3, 2013)

Only since Christmas but a furniture builder friend of mine talked me into dropping the cash. He has had his for a year with only one problem.

The first one he bought was not in a case and got knocked off a shelve from about 6 feet and bounced across the concrete which broke something inside of it and it got replaced with no charge since it was less then a year old.

But that also was not a manufacturing issue. Other then that we have seen absolutely nothing we don't like about them, the grip size is a little different but fine once you use it for awhile. You will not be disappointed with it.

Also watch which one you get there is the 390 (no case) and 390K (With plastic case) Same price from different places.
I personally like having the case and my friend wishes his had come with the case.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info!
Happy dust making!!! ;^)


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I have had one for over a year. I find that after a while my hand starts to cramp becasuse the top is just a bit too wide. Wish it was more like the old 333 size. Otherwise, it is a decent tool and when coupled with a dust collector, it does a nice clean job. +1 on the Klingspor.


----------



## rodneyh (Feb 8, 2011)

I've had this sander for about a year & have used it a lot. I would probably give it 4 stars. I love it, but have a couple issues: 1. Dust collection isn't great (granted, I primarily use the universal discs), so I always use it on my downdraft table, and wear a mask for any large jobs. 2. Noise is about the same as my Makita 1/4 sheet sander, so you'll want hearing protection (at least for longer jobs). 3. The pad no longer holds paper very well, so I'll need to spend $22 on a new pad. 4. I only use it for 60-120 grit, as it's not great for detail work like the Makita is.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

I have the very same sander, but not with the case. One hell of a sander. About that price: I got mine for around $70 at Woodcraft about a couple of months ago; it was on sale and I have perfect timing.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i have the same sander had it for about a year now.i agree its a great sander my only complaint is the handle is to wide like vincent said and after a period of time my hand cramps.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

I've had this particular model on my radar for some time now. I would have bought it already, but SWMBO has put the kabash on any more woodshop purchases for the forseeable future. (Im sure I'll sneak something in there !) Its good to know that you are happy with the dust collection because my 333v definetly lacks in that area. I got spoiled using my friends Festool 5" and 6". They are some nice (but pricey) sanders and their dust extraction is second to none. But as it is, my trusy PC 333v is still going strong. Though I just burned up the belt that controls the spin-up / spin-down and random orbit funtion of the sander. Replacement belt should be here tomorrow and I ordered another as a spare. Ive had my 333v for the better part of 10+ years and its still going strong other than the belt issue. So when it finally dies, I'll look into the 390k


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

My favorite ROS as well. By far the least vibration of all the ones I've used but can still be very aggressive. As MIP noted, woodcraft has this on sale for a very reasonable price…worth keeping an eye out for.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I need to replace my Makita and I have been looking at the 390k.


----------



## RhumRudder (Jan 12, 2014)

I have uses this sander for over ten years (have two) and reach for one or the other at least once a day. Extream lay dependable and have had to replace pads on each one ONCE!


----------



## GeneR (Feb 3, 2013)

@Rodneyh I found the dust collection to be average at best with universal small hole sand paper and it wasn't until I switched to the proper 8 hole discs that I discovered how good the dust extraction is.

I did not find this sander very loud compared to my other sanders especially my mega mouse (that thing will rattle the teeth out your head). But it is always a good idea to think safety first. (eyes, ears and Lungs keep them covered)

As far as it hurting your hand due to size comment: I don't seem to have that problem maybe due to my fat bear paws. lol But the weight of it was noticeabley heavier then I was used to and took awhile to get comfortable with.


----------



## Seed (Dec 8, 2012)

I too bought this sander about 8 months ago. Just before Christmas I went out to the shop to do some sanding and pushed the switch and nothing happened. I took it to the Dewalt/Porter Cable factory store here in OKC and in about 2 weeks they repaired the sander, bad switch. I really like the sander and the support I got from Dewalt/PC.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I have this sander also and I have been very happy with it. My hand is large enough that it doesn't give me any problems. I use it hooked to my DC and dist collection is great but I only use the proper disks. I also have a 5 inch older model Makita and the PC does a much better job, with less swirl marks, then the Makita. I would recommend this to anyone looking for a quality sander.


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

I bought one of these sanders a couple years ago at a closeout sale. When the sander was on, it worked great. But sometimes you had to give it a couple shakes to make it start. After a couple months of this, I sent it in on warranty repair. It was back in a couple of weeks and has worked flawlessly since.

The sander sands great, fits my hand better than the taller model I have, there's less vibration, and the fast shutdown is nice. And the dust control, when hooked up to a shop vac and using the 8 hole disks is great. I can't imagine better dust control.

I agree with your 5 star rating and will purchase another one when needed.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I just bought one at Menards. They had the 11% off so the price was only $88 plus tax. Very happy with it. It's just a little wide for me, but I still like it.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

After reading your review, I went to my Menards and picked one up for $99 and got a 11% discount to boot. I needed a new one anyway.
I am very surprised how quiet it is and has far less vibration than my other sander. The brake also works great. I can't believe how fast this thing stops.


----------



## GeneR (Feb 3, 2013)

Dam I will have to send my review to PC and show them all the sales I made for them, maybe they should start sending me free stuff. lol

Glad you all like the review I always post the way I feel about a product good or bad. Since I don't get paid for writing the reviews you can guarantee that they will be honest reviews. I don't care what the manufacturers think if the product is good I will tell you what I like and don't like but if it is a crap product I will definitely let you all know as well.


----------



## justholler (Jan 15, 2012)

Add me to your convinced list. Home Depot for 87.20 + tax I'm going to pull the trigger. Thanks


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have had this sander for over three years now and it is my "go to" sander. I replaced the pad/disc holder once .


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

I've had mine for less than a year bought from woodcraft. I've lightly used it less than fifteen times or so. After sanding today for a minute I turned it off and that was it, no restart. Switch seems to be working, continuity when closed. I've looked for the receipt but can't find it. Maybe wc saves info for purchases? They ask for info on every purchase so maybe.


----------

